# St Finbar, Boston Pionair & Blue Crusader



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear All

I was wondering if anyone knew any details (type of trawler – stern/side etc, tonnage and whether wood/steel) of the three trawlers – St Finbar (H308), Boston Pionair (FD96) and Blue Crusader (Aberdeen) – and the cir***stances in which they were lost in 1965/1966 with the combined loss of 34 men. 

Also the Rosebud (Inverness) lost with seven men in 1970 and Nautilus (Fraserburgh) lost with seven men in 1972.

With thanks for any help.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Go here : http://www.hulltrawler.net/ , click on the name database and scroll down and you will find out all the info you need on the St Finbarr H308 which was a distant water stern freezer trawler

All I can find out about the Boston Pioneer is that she stranded at Scarborough and its likely she was a sidetrawler but would need someone better able than me to confirm.

from the Aberdeen Built website

"Name : BLUE CRUSADER
Construction : STEEL
Type :	TRAWLER ( sidetrawler )
Date : 1958
Description Yard Number: 277
Engine number 347, Widdrup type GMB7.
Note in John Lewis ledger 'Ship vanished with all hands'.
Disappeared off the Orkneys 13/14 January 1965.
Owner Crusader Fishing Co. Ltd, Aberdeen
Builder John Lewis Shipyard Torry Aberdeen
Dimensions Overall: 118ft10"(36.22m) x 25ft7"(7.8m) x 12ft9"(3.89m)
Gross Tonnage: 274ton


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Look here on The Bosuns watch website for Boston Pionair 
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/trawlsearch.html


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for this info


----------



## captaine52 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Blue Crusader*

I've been a fisherman since I was 15 ( 59 now lol). Always considered myself as a pretty lucky one and I believe my luck started with the Blue Crusader..... I had just finished 3 months of "trawling school" and along with my mate Angus, had been allocated to Malcolm Smiths, the company that managed/owned the Blue Crusader. We went to the office together to see Mr Haig the ships husband, He told us he had 2 boats that needed apprentices, the Blue Crusader and the Mount Eden. We both wanted the Blue Crusader (it was a top earner in the company) It was decided we would toss a coin (our prefered method for settling disputes when we were at trawling school, best of 3) I won the first toss and Angus won the next 2. We went home for Christmas, instructed to be at the head of our boats on the 10th of January. After a couple of hours of confusion on my part, the Mount Eden sailed for the Faeroe Islands on what was to be my first of many trips to sea, the Blue Crusader sailed at the same time for the Orkney Islands, on what was to be Angus's first and last trip. The Blue Crusader was lost with all hands on or around the 13 of january 1965, 13 crew signed on the log (tho only 12 aboard) and the ships port numbers added up to 13...........


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Boston Pionair FD 96/LT432 was lost with all hands on 6th February 1965 in the North sea.See Mark Stopper and Ray Maltby's book "Boston Deep Sea Fisheries" there is a very good write up about this "pocket" trawler with a photo of her port side. if you want to p/m me with your email address I'll scan the article I have for your private view, ( not to contravene copyright)


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for this info captaine52 and nhp651, it's fascinating.

All the best

Stevo


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

was the St Finbar the one that went on fire over the newfoundland way it was just at a Christmas time cant mind the year. there were lives lost in the 
tragedy, 

Billy


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes Bill the link I put in shows the story of that disaster.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

that's the one billmaca, it was christmas day that fire broke out, and she was taken in tow by the Hull trawler Orsino but she sank on the 27/12/1966 taking 12 crewmen with her. she was owned by Thomas Hamling & co.


----------



## captaine52 (Jun 29, 2007)

*St Finbar*

Hi again.... I remember the maiden voyage of the St Finbar. I was on the Grand Banks in the Fairtry 3. Our fishing skipper (Dickie Duke) the chief and factory manager went across, during a mail and film transfer, they had a very pleasant afternoon lol...... Quick question.... I joined the Fairtry 3 in June 66 and the trip ended just before christmas.....when was the St Finbars maiden voyage and how many trips did she do


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

she was built at Port Glasgow in 1964, if that gives you a clue captaine52.


----------



## mkeeble (Jan 17, 2007)

stevo7 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew any details (type of trawler – stern/side etc, tonnage and whether wood/steel) of the three trawlers – St Finbar (H308), Boston Pionair (FD96) and Blue Crusader (Aberdeen) – and the cir***stances in which they were lost in 1965/1966 with the combined loss of 34 men.
> 
> ...


I was on the Ross Valiant (Stern Trawler) off the Grand Banks when she went down. It was the same Xmas that we lost the Ross Cleveland (out of Hull) in Iceland and the Kingston Peridot (out of Hull) and I am sure the St Romanus (out of Hull) was lost that year
mkeeble


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

no, mkeeble, the trio were lost two years later in 1968.


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Regarding the st Finbar
Skipper on the maiden voyage and up to the loss was Tom Sawyer of Hull.


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 23, 2006)

My uncle, George Clark, was one of the crew lost on the fraserburgh trawler Nautilus in 1972. Any info on the boat would be very much appreciated.


----------



## soupdragon (Nov 3, 2008)

I was a Trinity House cadet at the time of the Ross Cleveland/St Romanus/Kingston Peridot tragedies. I think im right in saying that they all went inside a week and only 1 man was saved from the 3 crews.

Terrible times. Anyone remember Lil Bilocca and her campaign for radio officers to be carried on all distant water boats?


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

St Romanus 11/1/68 Kingston Peridot 26 or 27/1/68 Ross Cleveland 4/2/68 58 men lost. Only 1 fom Ross Cleaveland survived I think it was the mate but I can't remembe his name

Pete


----------



## soupdragon (Nov 3, 2008)

Harry Eddom... i heard he sailed out of Grimsby after that


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

What happend to Davie Tait?, did some one upset him? he's still active on Trawlerphotos.co.uk, shame really as he put a lot of input to this site, maybe one of the moderators can enlighten us?


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*Hull fishing*

Acoording to my brother Harry is still around doing well.
I remember we was at school when those ships were lost, the Headmaster annouced it at morning assembly. I was at Francis Askew school.
loads of peoples families were in the fishing industry, last year they had a 
memorial for those trawlers and a minutes silience, loads of people turned out on Hessle road.
I kid I knew at school his brother was lost in the liferaft with Harry, his name
was Barry Rogers I think.
I remember all those incidents as someone you knew was always affected by them.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

The best book I ever read about the triple trawler tragedy was "A Dark Winter". Its still available at Hull Daily Mail. Cheers janathull


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

janathull, can that book be ordered thru' the Hull Daily Mail? Is there a website it can be ordered from? Thanks.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Timo, As far as I know if you type in Hull Daily Mail it should do what you want. The book is Dark Winter by Stuart Russell priced at £5.50. Cheers janathull


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

ok thanks for that, i'll have a look.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Nautilas*

My father was George Clark so I would be really interested to learn more about how the Nautilus was lost
Jenny





wildgeese said:


> My uncle, George Clark, was one of the crew lost on the fraserburgh trawler Nautilus in 1972. Any info on the boat would be very much appreciated.


----------



## marilyn lamb (Aug 23, 2009)

(A)


billmaca said:


> was the St Finbar the one that went on fire over the newfoundland way it was just at a Christmas time cant mind the year. there were lives lost in the
> tragedy,
> 
> Billy


HELLO 
MY FATHER ( TOM SAWYERS) WAS THE SKIPPER OF THE ST. FINBARR.
ALL DETAILS. www.hulltrawler.net

regards, Marilyn Lamb. Nee Sawyers.


----------



## ray bloomfield (Oct 31, 2007)

Boston Pionair,

I started going to sea as obo trip on the Pionair in Aug/Sep 65, with Brian Moyes as skipper. Aftre completion of the pre sea training and in the Jan of 65 I went on the plaice boats still with BDSF out of 'Lowstuf'. I had asked if I could go back on th Pionair and when in Feb an opening arose I was all set to go. At the time I had a 'girlfriend' whos mother liked a drop or six and she asked me to go to the local Co-op wher you could buy cooking sherry at 5 shilling and nine pence a bottle providing you brought your own pop bottle!! I am pleased now to say that I did partake in a wee glass myself and was ill. I fell down a flight of stairs later that evening and damaged my ankle and couldn't walk at all. Sadly the Pionair sailed the next morning and on that fateful trip was lost with all hands somewhere on the dogger bank.
My oldest lad is named after the skipper Brian.
I packed in the fishing after that and worked for GF Sully of London as mate on one of thier old sailing barges the Raybel and one evening sitting aboard one of the other barges (Phoeneacian) was asked where I worked before. Explained all and was totally gob smacked when the skipper of that barge Ernie aka whiskers said that he had left the Pionair too the trip before and that I was his replacement
RIP Lads


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's a song about Harry Eddom.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10838

He returned to sea about 3 months after the loss of Ross Cleveland and eventually became Skipper out of Hull.

Grimsby trawler Notts County went aground in Isafjord at the same time as Ross Cleveland sank. One man died. The ship was a total loss.

John T.


----------



## jameslaner (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a picture of LT432 - I believe taken c. 1956, and of the starboard side if memory serves - as part of a private family historical record of Samuel Richards (founder, Richards Shipbuilding) and his descendants. Mr. Richards is my great-grandfather.

Of interest?


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

marilyn lamb said:


> (A)
> HELLO
> MY FATHER ( TOM SAWYERS) WAS THE SKIPPER OF THE ST. FINBARR.
> ALL DETAILS. www.hulltrawler.net
> ...


hi marilyn ilived near you when you lived in hornsea,and used to go to school with your sister, was she called jan,as a kid i sometimes washed your dads rover 2000,


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

janathull said:


> The best book I ever read about the triple trawler tragedy was "A Dark Winter". Its still available at Hull Daily Mail. Cheers janathull


The Hull Grimsby fishing community are and were very close. The book quoted and the official Investigation, would I believe answer your questions, but beware at the time there was a lot of bad feeling, which surrounded fishing trawlers off Iceland, and the Icelandic troubles and fishing in the company of a mother ship, was as a direct result of these tragedies, so I believe-heresay- not proof-


ONE OF THE side issues discussed technically, informally, was the design of a side winder and a stern trawler. One aspect was leaving port Hull/Grimsby the vessel would be down to her marks, 4 days steaming to the fishing grounds. and then fishing. Now the uncertainty- these trawlers were fitted with double bottom fuel tanks, and had fuel on board for some 23/25 days voyage. plus ice,[ 4 days out- some 15/16 days fishing? and 4 day run home to market-home port.] Now then the ship design- these vessels did not I believe have ballast tanks, under the fish hold, or in the lower part of the trawler.
Now the uncertainty the trip was for stability fuel out, and fish in!!! Problem if the weather or fishing was most difficult, there may have been a question of stability, and ice forming on the upper framework [Masts and derrick towers] this may have contributed to the vessel becoming ''top heavy or unstable'' resulting in listing or turning turtle in a heavy sea. Note in the original reports, the days out of port, and no comment on the fuel used, or amount of fish caught?


----------

